# Portfolio Help



## MACgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

I think this is the right place for this....

I want to put together a good protfolio so im taking three weeks to get it perfect. But first do you ladies have any imput on how many models i should have in thier? im doing at least 3 girls a week then taking them to a studio to get the pictures but then im left with these question...

how do i place the pictures? any speacial format?

is ten models enough? (im trying to get a diverse group IE a guy, girl, asian, white etc)

any help would be apreicated, my first shoot is tommorrow...


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

did u ever get answers for these questions? not here, but anywhere... i'm going to bump this in hopes someone will be able to answer for u...


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

With regard to placing I'm sure that if you are going to an experienced photographer he/she will be able to advise on that.  No doubt they will have worked with quite a few makeup artists in the past and will have seen lots of portfolios.

It's a good idea to have photos in a portfolio follow on from each other in some way so there is a continuity.  Also, don't try to be too outrageous with the first few pictures.  You can show that you are creative later on in the album once you've grabbed the viewer's attention but stick to straightforward classical beauty first of all.

If you have done makeup for any publications (even obscure ones) be sure to include full page copies in your portfolio too.

Try also to get a very diverse range of models in terms of age, race, hair colour and even sex - it doesn't hurt to show you can work with male models too.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Another thing to add - image is everything in the fashion industry. Use the very best quality book you can in which to show your portfolio.  Consider having a book custom bound.  If your presentation looks amateur you won't get a look-in at many places.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm almost done with my photoshoots for my portfolio, about 3 more models to go. This has only let me ponder more questions tho....

-how should the cover of my portfolio look?
-is me in thier too presumptious?
-firstpage should be a this is me and what i do get to know page?
-the layout that i have is a 8 x 10 on one side and a 5 x 7 on the other, just to show different angles and shots, my question is tho is a little synopsis suppsoed to be put it? and age and name of the model?



thanks

alley


----------

